

Ask HN: How many offers do you try to get before taking a job? - noneTheHacker

I recently decided to find a new job and I can go back to my previous job as a contractor if I want to (a sure thing, talked with my previous manager). I am in the final stages of a second place and I am really trying to get into a third place. I haven't really applied many places otherwise.<p>My first job out of school was with the first place. I didn't really look around and I had wondered if that was a bad move as far as job hunting goes.  I am fairly certain that the second place will make me an offer. I think the third place might be interested too but I did their programming puzzle in .net without realizing they didn't use .net (the puzzle said to use any language). So my focus has been on working on the puzzle rather than branching my search.<p>Basically I don't want to jump the gun and just say "yes" to the first place to accept me. I was curious how other people approach this? How many offers do you (you specifically, not proverbial) look at before you accept one?
======
codeonfire
One. There is no rule saying that if you get a better offer a few days later
you can't take it. That's business, just don't sign anything until you are
sure. Less experienced people will tell you about how you should ask for time
to consider all offers, but the reality is that if you don't accept an offer
within a day or two it will look bad for you and the person extending the
offer. It is in fact better for everyone to accept the sure deal that you want
and then back out later if a dream job materializes. Also if you have an offer
you need to communicate this to places you've finished interviewing for so
they can speed up their offers.

The exception is if you just graduated from college as the market for new
grads is different. In that case it is expected that you are at a crossroads.

------
iKnowKungFoo
For me, it depends on how many companies are hiring and who they are. I left
my previous employer just over 2 years ago, found another that was hiring that
evening. Once I realized I knew some of the people there, I didn't bother
looking elsewhere since it was apparent they would give me an offer.

Previous to this, I tried to interview with at least three companies and have
two offers before I decided. However, you have to tell any company that gives
you an offer that you have others lined up for interviews. Try and figure out
how soon they need a reply, but don't drag your feet. If you wait too long,
they'll usually have someone else waiting in the wings.

------
thejteam
I usually can tell coming out of the interview if I am going to like the job.
If I get an offer, generally I ask them for a day to think it over. Of course,
everytime I have been interviewing it has been casually. First time was in
college when I had plenty of time to find a job and then when I already had a
job.

------
joelmaat
Get 3. Negotiate.

